# Butt Registration Issues



## cluecix (Feb 6, 2017)

Wondering if anybody has ever ran into this same issue and if so what was done to fix it. I currently have a 4 color job (white underbase, gold, navy, top white) all butt registration. Issue I’m having is the inks “bleeding” into each other causing where the colors meet to get “muddy” hope that makes sense. Used 160 for UB, 200 for navy and gold and 180 for top white. Printing manual on a Vastex V2000, flashing every single color. Using Wilflex Top Score inks. Thanks so much for help/advice!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

cluecix said:


> Wondering if anybody has ever ran into this same issue and if so what was done to fix it. I currently have a 4 color job (white underbase, gold, navy, top white) all butt registration. Issue I’m having is the inks “bleeding” into each other causing where the colors meet to get “muddy” hope that makes sense. Used 160 for UB, 200 for navy and gold and 180 for top white. Printing manual on a Vastex V2000, flashing every single color. Using Wilflex Top Score inks. Thanks so much for help/advice!


With butt registration you need to account for dot gain other wise where the colors you will build a fair amount of ink. I put a 1pt gutter(choke) around each color in corel which results in a .5 pt at each color for a total of 1pt. After a few test prints the 1 pt gutter will fill in from dot gain. If your already setup you will have to flash between colors that touch. Also when printing wet on wet with butt registration you need to have registration perfect and a press that can hold registration 25 thousandths of a inch or you still need to flash between colors. If your printing on a Hopkins JR, or other starter press forget about butt registration and plan flashing between colors or setup your artwork with a small gutter of 2 pts or so that won’t touch even after dot gain.


----------



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

i also face this issues.


----------

